

Atlantic.Net cloud 15% less than EC2 for on-demand instances - mp99e99
http://www.atlantic.net/cloud-hosting/cloud-server-pricing.html
Here is the official release:<p>http://www.atlantic.net/Press-Releases-for-2012/atlanticnet-technology-upgrades-and-product-enhancements-result-in-cost-savings.html<p>About 15% less than EC2 @ hourly rates for Linux, closer to 17% for Windows.
======
mp99e99
Here is the official release of the price drop:

[http://www.atlantic.net/Press-Releases-
for-2012/atlanticnet-...](http://www.atlantic.net/Press-Releases-
for-2012/atlanticnet-technology-upgrades-and-product-enhancements-result-in-
cost-savings.html)

About 15% less for Linux, closer to 17% for Windows on hourly rates.

